# Hi



## olenka (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Sandra, I come from Lille (north of France), I had my first mantis at age of 12, then, because lake of time I gave up and started again about few months ago.

Actually I have:

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Acanthops falcata

Acontista multicolor

Sybilla pretiosa

Deroplatys lobarta

Gongylus gongyloides

Idolomantis diabolica

Rhombodera basalis

Hope to talk you soon

Cheers


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 17, 2010)

welcome,this is a great place if you love mantids


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 17, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! You've got a nice collection as it is already!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome!

I was looking over your list. Nice collection. I'd never seen Deroplatys lobarta before. Cool looking mantid!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome Sandra!


----------



## ismart (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

